
Alto System Project: Dan Ingalls Demonstrates Smaltalk - pjmlp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uknEhXyZgsg
======
homarp
Some complements to the video:

xerox :: parc :: techReports :: The Smalltalk-76 Programming System Design and
Implementation -
[https://archive.org/details/bitsavers_xeroxparctalk76Program...](https://archive.org/details/bitsavers_xeroxparctalk76ProgrammingSystemDesignandImplement_1637358)

Emulating Smalltalk-76 on Alto on Windows -
[http://croquetweak.blogspot.com/2017/11/emulating-
smalltalk-...](http://croquetweak.blogspot.com/2017/11/emulating-
smalltalk-76.html) or in the browser :
[https://static.loomcom.com/contraltojs/](https://static.loomcom.com/contraltojs/)

Smalltalk 78 in browser - [https://lively-
web.org/users/bert/Smalltalk-78.html](https://lively-
web.org/users/bert/Smalltalk-78.html)

